# Miller Furnace Problems



## Ajournyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Folks,

Had a Miller Oil furnace in my mobile home replaced with a new one about a week ago. Since then, the new furnace quit working within the week. The installer told me it was due to me putting number 2 oil in it rather than number 1 and the lines and filter were probably clogged up. But his serviceman and he found the transformer in the new furnace was bad and replaced it. He told me to get a five gallon can, buy some number 1 fuel(kerosense) and dump it in the tank. He said this would be a good start.
He advised me to strictly use Kerosene but said I could use a 50/50 mixture of Number 2 oil and Kersonse. When I bought the oil, I had the oil company mix in a non-gel addictive. But now the new oil burner has quit working again.:huh: Any ideas before I call the installer again??? 
I live in PA and it hasn't go below 20 degrees yet.

Journyman - Frustrated New Miller Furnace Owner


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

I have never heard of anyone mixing their own fuel like that. Number 2 is standard home heating fuel everywhere else in the world. Maybe you need better heating men/company.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,........

You wouldn't put Diesel Fuel in your Gasoline powered Car would you,..??..??....

If you have Outdoor Oil Storage,....... You should be using #1 fuel oil.....

The furnace has been set up to run *Right*, on #1.......

Why in the world would you fill it with #2,..??..??


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,........
> 
> You wouldn't put Diesel Fuel in your Gasoline powered Car would you,..??..??....
> 
> ...


 
No I wouldn't put diesel in a gas motor and I wouldn't put kerosene in a unit designed to run on good old #2. I have been in this trade over 20 years and have never seen any one run an oil furnace on kerosene. Why pay the higher price? People are looking to run them on used cooking oil and this guy wants to go the other way. What's up with that?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

bigMikeB said:


> No I wouldn't put diesel in a gas motor and I wouldn't put kerosene in a unit designed to run on good old #2. *I have been in this trade over 20 years and have never seen any one run an oil furnace on kerosene. Why pay the higher price?* People are looking to run them on used cooking oil and this guy wants to go the other way. What's up with that?


And I've lived,+ worked in Maine,+ extreme Northern Ny All my life......

When #2 oil is exposed to extreme Cold weather, It Gells......
Up it this country, Mobliehomes have Outside Oil Tanks,+ are run on #1 fuel oil.......
I own a house that due to it's size, it has an Outside oil tank,.... It's full of Kerosine, #1 fuel oil.....
To save a few pennies by filling with #2 will only get you a Frozen Home,+ the Frozen Pipes that go with it,....
As when it gets *Cold*, like it is this morning,..... -18°f
#2 fuel oil will *Not* flow,+ the furnace will *NOT RUN*......

I base My Opinions,+ Advise on My life experinces.......
I crawled into somebodyelse's cellar back in 1973, in Old Town Maine, to clean,+ service their furnace........
And have been fixing them ever since.......

Back to Topic,......


> Any ideas before I call the installer again???
> I live in PA and it hasn't go below 20 degrees yet.


It hasn't been all That cold in your area,.....
I'd call the Installer back,.....
You might have Other Problems......
Good Luck......


----------



## bigMikeB (May 31, 2007)

Well I just learned something, I'll have to check that out, I never heard of that anywhere I've lived or worked.


----------



## jb9270 (Jan 29, 2007)

well i might have an idea... the new furnace has been set up for #1 and will run on #2 cause i owned a miller oil furnace in a mobile home for yrs with an outside tank in wisconsin where it gets down to 40 below at times, i ran a winterized blend of 70% #1 and 30% #2 and it never gelled. only problem is i think his nozzles and filter are getting plugged from sediment or particles from the tank and also check to see if it is bio fuel which in cold temps will gel faster and cause more problems. so try that and hope it helps also #1 and #2 fuel oil is not kerosene it is diesel fuel so putting kerosene is not a good idea... clean the lines filters and nozzle and run blended heating fuel oil it will run if not switch to gas.


----------



## Corvair68 (Jan 16, 2008)

I have been servicing Miller furnaces in New Hampshire for over 14 years. I always recommend #1 fuel to my customers with outside tanks. It will burn much cleaner, you won't have to worry about it gelling, it greatly reduces service calls due to fouled nozzles and sludge, and it will also help your furnace last longer. 
If it hasn't been below 20 degrees I doubt the problem is with the oil though. 

It coule be a bad flare on the oil line causing the pump to lose it prime, the burner may need to be adjusted, or it may be sludge from the tank. The list can go on and on.

The install should be waranteed so I would call them and have them check it again they shouldn't charge you for it unless it is definately an oil problem. But for peace of mind you may be better just to call another company and get a second opinion.


----------



## Corvair68 (Jan 16, 2008)

The set up for #1 and #2 is pretty much the same. You may be able to reduce the air a bit for the Kero but not much and it shouldn't affect lighting the burner, it would only affect the efficiency slightly. Also, Kero is #1 fuel.


----------

